# Will 215/55r17 fit my MKV?



## KR3W (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a set of 17" Classix for my Rabbit and need to get some tires. I want a tall sidewall for comfort as the roads in my town are pretty terrible and I also want to minimize gap since I don't plan on lowering. Will I have any issues running 215/55r17?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You will rub in various places. Just stick with the factory 225/45/17 tires.


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

With the SAME motives as you... 

...I just got done going from stock 18x7.5 et51 225/40/18 to 17x8 et35 on 215/50/17 and they poked way too much. Fail. 

Are u in a GTI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KR3W (Apr 28, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> You will rub in various places. Just stick with the factory 225/45/17 tires.


I want to go at least 50 -- I also want something narrower because i'll be running them in the snow as well



anmagro said:


> With the SAME motives as you...
> 
> ...I just got done going from stock 18x7.5 et51 225/40/18 to 17x8 et35 on 215/50/17 and they poked way too much. Fail.
> 
> ...


No I have a Rabbit, stock height


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

KR3W said:


> I want to go at least 50 -- I also want something narrower because i'll be running them in the snow as well
> 
> 
> 
> No I have a Rabbit, stock height


Step down to 16's then...


----------



## KR3W (Apr 28, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Step down to 16's then...


Yeah that probably would have probably been a better idea. I test fitted 215/55 and had some rubbing at full lock so i ended up going with 215/50 :thumbup:


----------

